# How long is it safe to run dbol? HONESTLY



## rhino1 (Sep 11, 2008)

has anybody run dbol for a long period of time i really like this drug enough to try a long cycle on it.

has any body had bloods done (liver values) while on a dbol cycle.

the internet has almost brainwashed users into thinking any more than 6weeks is going to be really bad for the liver.

I personnally think that if a alchoholic can drink heavily for say 4 years. and his liver is at a stage where its damaged but if he stops will return back to normal, as the liver is the strongest organ in the body for repairing itself.

40-50mg dbol p/d for say 10-12weeks with milk thistle or liv 52 each day, zero drinking (t-total) could be done without much damage at all.

any body know any different? :confused1:


----------



## PeterTheEater (May 20, 2004)

i knowa guy who ran them for three years solid without much of a break at all...

hes had to have two operations to combat gyno...

course he is as big as a mack truck and is prolyl visible from space... but hes had bad sides from all the abuse


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

I would imagine they better for you than going out Friday and Saturday night and getting smashed. People do this every weekend and it doesn't harm them, so I see no reason why they couldn't be ran for a long cycle. But there are better choices and I can't see any reason why you would want to do it?


----------



## brickhoused (Mar 12, 2008)

I think that this thread could get really dangerous and very misleading toward a newbie or any young naive readers out there.

But I will say that I once spoke to a very, very successfull british strongman who is very well know in the sport and an absoloute unit to look at, and I was totally shocked at him telling me he once ran 120mg of dianabol a day along with other compounds for over 7 months straight, but I would think long and hard about doing a long cycle of dianabol- I mean why not just use sust or enthate, makes no sense to me to risk the severe sides.


----------



## PeterTheEater (May 20, 2004)

availability?

seems every bastard has a tub of d-bols lurking in their drawer, but needles and vials of injectibles are definitely harder to..'locate'..

once you have located them its all good tho...

plus expense...

i can get hold of things - but by the time they get to me the ****ing price is horrific..

not worht the effort looking in tje first place for me...


----------



## rhino1 (Sep 11, 2008)

i will be using injectables just after the dbol i just want to find out what dbol is like in the long run.

one thing that i dont like about dbol or test is moon face i dont usually use anti estrogens but this time i might.

would 10mg nolva per day help with moon face as some people say that nolva does absoloutely nothing for water retention of the body and face, all it does is act as a SERM for the nipples but it does say anti estrogen on the packs i have.?


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

a lot of ppl won't comment but believe me, there are lads who are running very high doses for long periods and they are ok, health wise.

Of course, its ppl who are acustommed to gear and have used for years, there is a slight tolerance that builds, the first time user needs only use no more thna 20mg per day for good results.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

i dnt mind running dbol for upto 8 weeks. I have never ran it any longer but no people who have. its all personal choice at the end of the day. like said above probs not as much harm to the liver as getting ****ed twice a week constantly


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

rhino1 said:


> has anybody run dbol for a long period of time i really like this drug enough to try a long cycle on it.
> 
> has any body had bloods done (liver values) while on a dbol cycle.
> 
> ...


I would just like to put my 2cc's in at this point.

I'm nursing my GF because the hospital let here home, she has liver disease from alcohol, there is no regeneration, i'm just looking after her, she dosen't have long, bless.

Liver problems with orals are soooooooooo over rated, your liver will regenerate once you stop, and liver supps are a waste of money, iv'e spent 5wks at the hospital talking to liver specialists and believe me i picked their brains everyday, orals are safe if used for short periods, but as we know have been used in patients with debilitating diseases for long periods IE 5+ years without any problems.


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

dr_squeeze said:


> im thinking dbol for my next cycle, if for example i done 10 weeks sust with it would i take the d bol at the begining of cycle or the last 6 weeks of cycle then pct?


Up to you, some ppl use it as a kicker, some use towards the end and up till PCT, some use it both ways in the cycle, personally i'd be ruuning a 12 sust cycle and i'd add the dbol kicker for 4wks then for the last 4wks and up till PCT.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

mars1960 said:


> I would just like to put my 2cc's in at this point.
> 
> I'm nursing my GF because the hospital let here home, she has liver disease from alcohol, there is no regeneration, i'm just looking after her, she dosen't have long, bless.
> 
> Liver problems with orals are soooooooooo over rated, your liver will regenerate once you stop, and liver supps are a waste of money, iv'e spent 5wks at the hospital talking to liver specialists and believe me i picked their brains everyday, orals are safe if used for short periods, but as we know have been used in patients with debilitating diseases for long periods IE 5+ years without any problems.


Sorry to hear that fella.A female friend of mine ,had kidney failiure when she was 22. Now at 46 she has had 2 transplants.most of that time she has been using oral aas, without a break.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Like everything else it depends on the dose you use.

Personally if I were to run a long course I would prefer a testosterone rather than dbol. Although I might intersperse the course with 6 week stints of orals.

Dosage will determine the safety and I'd advise that anyone using gear for over 12 weeks get bloods done as a matter of course.

I had a kidney problem which I didnt know about until I had my bloods done, only a case of dry blood from drinking too much pepsi but this could have led to other things.


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

dry blood from drinknig too much pepsi? what is that matey? never herd of it before!


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

fancy way opf saying dehydration mate.

In long term it could have led to renal issues but thats after years etc.


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

Tinytom said:


> Like everything else it depends on the dose you use.
> 
> Dosage will determine the safety and I'd advise that anyone using gear for over 12 weeks get bloods done as a matter of course.


When should your bloods be done after a long course? straight after your alst inject, or just before you start PCT, or after PCT?

Ive run Dbol previously for about 8 weeks, found it fine didnt really have much problems other than usual back pumps blood pressure serious strength..


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

dutch_scott said:


> mars hit it spot on, liver is designed to handle abuse. not use abuse, its the right hand henchman so to speak!


Arent there enough *current* Dbol only threads for you to bump :laugh:

SD


----------



## t hall gym (Sep 26, 2007)

you can buy home liver test kits from amazon really cheap.just test yourself every 4 weeks while on


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

dutch_scott said:


> hahahhahahah shhhh i never bump :whistling:


Only grind??


----------



## lazy (May 5, 2010)

Doesn't it become pointless taking it after 6 weeks anyway?


----------



## Hugo_Ronaldo09 (May 24, 2010)

Hi im looking forward to starting my first steroid cycle in about 2 weeks and im planning to take Nomadlab Dianabol, 20mg per day for 25 days which is 50caps in total. How much weight can i expect to put on at the end of the cycle? and how much will my bench press increase?


----------



## superfly6973 (Jul 3, 2009)

Sorry to hi jack this thread but can you get the below in turkey. I off there in a few days and looking for something tried and tested.

Cheers


----------



## kevo (Aug 7, 2003)

As its been bumped up and I've bothered to read to the last page (yes there is only 2)

I seem to rember back in the day when I used to post here alot, a low dose DBol cycle for quite a while, worked well.

Sensible dose, liver protectors and it should be ok. Dont go and smash a load of beer on top though!


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Hugo_Ronaldo09 said:


> Hi im looking forward to starting my first steroid cycle in about 2 weeks and im planning to take Nomadlab Dianabol, 20mg per day for 25 days which is 50caps in total. How much weight can i expect to put on at the end of the cycle? and how much will my bench press increase?


25 days isn't long enough for a dbol cycle and it's impossible to say how much you will gain.


----------



## lucasso (Nov 15, 2008)

Maybe my info is not so good but It's always something....

I tok dbol 30mg a day + 30-50mg of havoc a day. In period of six weeks.

I went to my GP to ask if he could do a liver test for me.

I didn't see a results howewer a nurse said that if something will be bad with results they will call me. Well they didn't call. So I think that dbol is not SO harmfull as some people describe that.


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Hugo_Ronaldo09 said:


> Hi im looking forward to starting my first steroid cycle in about 2 weeks and im planning to take Nomadlab Dianabol, 20mg per day for 25 days which is 50caps in total. How much weight can i expect to put on at the end of the cycle? and how much will my bench press increase?


Hang on just checking my crystal ball...........Nope not a fcuking clue!

You will gain strength on your bench press if that is really important to you mate, but you will lose most of it when you come off....sorry.

Forget what you hear about half lives, Dbol takes a good week or two to really kick in, by which time you will only have one week of your cycle left.

Have you thought about a PCT at all??

Oh yeh and Start your own thread! :thumbup1:

SD


----------



## The Oak 2009 (Sep 14, 2009)

lucasso said:


> Maybe my info is not so good but It's always something....
> 
> I tok dbol 30mg a day + 30-50mg of havoc a day. In period of six weeks.
> 
> ...


Hey Lucasso, I am from Edinburgh too, what gym do you go to?. Sorry for the hijack.


----------

